# Trà Vinh: Địa chỉ báo giá thùng rác nhựa dung tích 120L, 240L rẻ nhất 0911.084.000 Ms Ngọc



## HuynhBaoNgoc1987 (29/8/19)

_Thùng rác chúng tôi cung cấp là 60 lít,120 lít,240 lít, xe đẩy rác 660 lít, 1100 lít chất liệu nhựa HDPE, composite bề mặt nhẵn nên không bị đọng rác và dễ dàng vệ sinh, có khả năng chống ăn mòn bới hóa chất,thân thiện với môi trường,nắp đậy kín tránh mùi hôi và nước mưa,2 bánh xe cao su gắn vào trục thép không gỉ, dễ dàng khi di chuyển. Phù hợp với các phương tiện thu gom,chở rác...
*Thùng rác HDPE được làm bằng nhựa HDPE chính hãng chất lượng cao, chịu được va đập tốt và ảnh hưởng của những tác nhân từ bên ngoài môi trường. Có nhiều màu sắc, sử dụng nhiều ở các nơi công cộng, khu công nghiệp, trường học, bệnh viện.*




*Ưu điểm của thùng rác nhựa HDPE:*

- Thùng rác HDPE chịu được các lực tác động cơ học tốt.

- *Thùng rác nhựa* HDPE được phủ chất chống tia UV nên bền màu với nắng mưa và các tác động của thời gian

- Thùng rác được sản xuất nhẵn cả 2 mặt giúp thu gom rác dễ dàng, sạch sẽ, tăng hiệu quả sử dụng

- Thùng rác được thiết kế nắp đậy ngăn mưa nắng, ngăn mùi và giữ gìn mĩ quan nơi đặt thùng rác




*Thùng rác nhựa HDPE* với nhiều tính năng ưu việt, với các màu sắc đặc trưng như: Màu vàng, Màu xanh, Màu cam … nên được sử dụng rộng rãi trong việc thu gom rác thải sinh hoạt, rác thải công nghiệp, rác thải công cộng hay rác thải y tế – bệnh viện …
*I. Thùng đựng rác 120 lít- CAM KẾT GIÁ RẺ NHẤT: 0911.084.000 MS NGỌC*

– Kích thước thùng rác công cộng 120 lít:

Dài (L): 584 mm

Rộng (W): 470 mm

Cao (H): 930 mm




– Chất liệu: Nhựa HDPE nguyên sinh, độ bền cao.

– Màu sắc: xanh đỏ cam, vàng.

– Dung tích chứa rác: 120 lít.

*II. Thùng đựng rác 240 lít- CAM KẾT GIÁ RẺ NHẤT: 0911.084.000 MS NGỌC*

– Kích thước thùng rác công cộng 240 lít:

Dài (L): 730 mm

Rộng (W): 570 mm

Cao (H): 1060 mm

– Chất liệu: Nhựa HDPE nguyên sinh, độ bền cao.

– Màu sắc: xanh, đỏ cam, vàng.

– Dung tích chứa rác: 240 lít.
*III. Rác thải nhựa của chúng ta đi đâu?*
Một cuộc điều tra do The Guardian (Anh) thực hiện trên phạm vi 11 quốc gia, trong đó có Việt Nam, đã tìm ra “bí mật bẩn thỉu” trên đường tới các bãi đỗ nước ngoài của rác thải nhựa Mỹ.
Theo những lời quảng cáo của ngành công nghiệp nhựa Mỹ, các chất thải nhựa sẽ được đưa vào một nhà máy tái chế để chuyển thành những sản phẩm mới. Nhưng trên thực tế, quá trình đó lại diễn ra hoàn toàn trái ngược. Ví dụ là trường hợp của bà Nguyễn Thị Hồng Thắm, một thành viên trong đội quân “tái chế” ở vùng ngoại ô Hà Nội, sống giữa những ống nhựa Mỹ đầy cáu bẩn đã qua sử dụng, vỏ túi bim bim Cheetos, túi nhựa từ ShopRite, một hệ thống siêu thị tại New Jersey… Bà được trả 6,5 USD mỗi ngày để phân loại rác thải và làm sạch những thứ có thể thái chế.

Điều tra của The Guardian đã tìm ra mỗi năm, hàng trăm ngàn tấn chất thải nhựa Mỹ đã được chuyển đi bằng tàu biển tới các quốc gia đang phát triển trên toàn cầu cho một quá trình tái chế đòi hỏi nhiều nhân công thiếu an toàn, có thể dẫn đến các vấn đề về y tế công cộng và môi trường khủng khiếp. Năm 2018, ước tính có 68.000 container như vậy được xuất khẩu từ Mỹ. Chính điều đó đang làm trầm trọng hơn cuộc khủng hoảng chất thải nhựa đang không ngừng tăng lên – một loại vật liệu có mặt trong nhiều loại thiết bị, vật dụng như bàn chải đánh răng đến mũ của các phi hành gia vũ trụ và được tìm thấy với số lượng lớn trong các đại dương và cả hệ tiêu hóa của con người.

Vào tháng trước, 187 quốc gia đã ký một hiệp ước trao quyền cho các quốc gia từ chối nhập khẩu chất thải hoặc chất thải nhựa khó tái chế. Chỉ một vài quốc gia không ký, trong đó có Mỹ.

Nơi nào chứa chất thải nhựa Mỹ?

Theo ước tính của Cơ quan Bảo vệ môi trường Mỹ, vào năm 2015, chỉ có 9% chất thải nhựa Mỹ được tái chế, Trung Quốc và Hong Kong xử lý hơn một nửa: khoảng 1,6 triệu tấn mỗi năm khi phát triển một ngành công nghiệp khổng lồ để khai thác và tái chế những rác thải có giá trị nhất và tạo ra những sản phảm có thể đưa trở lại thế giới phương Tây. Tuy nhiên do trong các đống rác thải này có nhiều loại gây ô nhiễm hoặc không thể tái chế hoặc đơn giản là tìm “bãi đáp” tại Trung Quốc nên làm dấy lên những nỗi sợ hãi về sức khỏe và môi trường, Trung Quốc quyết định đóng cửa trước mọi loại rác thải nhựa vào cuối năm 2017.

Kể từ đó, chất thải nhựa của Mỹ trở thành quả bóng được nảy đi nảy lại từ quốc gia này sang quốc gia khác. Phân tích của The Guardian cho thấy, Mỹ vẫn chuyển hơn 1 triệu tấn mỗi năm ra nước ngoài.

Các nhà nghiên cứu cũng tìm hiểu và thấy nhiều quốc gia ở mức nghèo đói đã tham gia vào “đường dây” này. Theo một nghiên cứu của Jenna Jambeck (trường đại học Georgia) thì Malaysia là quốc gia tiếp nhận kỷ lục rác thải nhựa Mỹ, và 55% lượng này không được quản lý đúng quy trình – có nghĩa là chỉ đưa vào các địa điểm lộ thiên. Indonesia và Việt Nam thì lần lượt có tới 81% và 86% lượng rác thải quản lý không đúng quy trình.
Ở Việt Nam, làng Minh Khai – một ngôi làng bên bờ sông Hồng ở Văn Lâm, Hưng Yên, có gần 1000 nóc nhà, là trung tâm của ngành công nghiệp quản lý rác thải nông thôn. Rác từ mọi nơi trên thế giới, từ Ả rập đến Pháp, la liệt trên mọi nẻo đường ở đây. Những người làm việc trong các “xưởng tái chế” xử lý những thứ có thể tái sử dụng giữa khói độc và mùi hôi.

Năm 2018, Mỹ chuyển 83.000 tấn rác thải nhựa tới Việt Nam. Có những dấu hiệu rõ ràng là các đồ thải đó có nguồn gốc từ Mỹ, ví dụ một cái túi đựng kẹo York Peppermint Patties của hãng Hershey với nhãn hiệu Mỹ, một cái túi rỗng đựng đồ hóa chất từ Ohio. “Chúng tôi vô cùng sợ cái túi nhựa có mùi kinh khủng này, chúng tôi còn không dám uống nước giếng ở đây nữa”, bà Nguyễn Thị Hồng Thắm với găng tay bằng vải rất dày, khẩu trang bịt kín mặt và nón đội đầu, nói. “Không có tiền nên chúng tôi không còn bất kỳ sự lựa chọn nào khác ngoài việc làm ở đây”.

Trong khi những ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe người làm nghề đồng nát do phơi nhiễm rác thải nhựa vẫn chưa được nghiên cứu một cách thấu đáo, mùi hôi từ việc đốt nhựa hoặc từ quá trình tái chế có thể là nguyên nhân dẫn đến bệnh hô hấp. Việc tiếp xúc thường xuyên có thể khiến người làm và cả cư dân xung quanh có nguy cơ nhiễm độc hàng trăm chất độc với cơ thể con người, bao gồm axit clohydric, lưu huỳnh điôxit, dioxin và nhiều loại kim loại nặng, vốn có khả năng phát triển thành các chứng rối loạn nội tiết ung thư.

Những “đồng nghiệp” của bà Thắm tại Philippines cũng lâm vào cảnh tương tự. Helen Lota, chủ một vựa tái chế ở thành phố Valenzuela, một thành phố lân cận của thủ đô Manila (Philippines), cũng phàn nàn về mùi hôi bốc lên vào buổi chiều. “Thật khó thở, nhiều người trong chúng tôi đã bị ốm. Tôi đã phải đưa con gái đi khám bệnh vì nó ho suốt. Kết quả X quang thật rõ ràng, ho là do không khí.”

Rác nhựa sau khi được những người như bà Thắm phân loại được đưa vào máy nghiền rồi làm thành hạt nhựa sau quá trình gia nhiệt và ngưng tụ. Vào tháng 4/2019, hơn 23.400 container rác thải bị hải quan giữ lại nhưng công việc vẫn tiếp tục tiến triển ở làng Minh Khai. Bà Thắm nói, đồ phế liệu vẫn hàng ngày tới từ Hải Phòng và những nơi khác. Và theo điều tra của The Guardian, hồ sơ cho thấy việc nhập khẩu cũng vẫn được duy trì.

Khi các quốc gia như Việt Nam, Malaysia và Thái Lan cấm nhập khẩu thì chất thải nhựa tìm bến đỗ ở một loạt các quốc gia mới như Campuchia, Lào, Ghana, Ethiopia, Kenya và Sénégal, những nơi trước chưa từng xử lý chất thải nhựa Mỹ. The Guardiancòn điều tra ra, hàng tháng trong nửa cuối năm 2018, các chuyến tàu chở container mang 260 tấn rác thải nhựa Mỹ biến thành phố cảng Sihanoukville thành một nơi ngập rác và bãi biển thành một tấm thảm polymer bắt sáng. Khi được hỏi, không ai ở Sihanoukville biết rác thải từ Mỹ tới và không rõ điều gì sẽ diễn ra với nó.

Không riêng gì người dân Sihanoukville mà cả người dân Valenzuela cũng không biết rác thải nhựa họ đang tái chế là từ Mỹ (mỗi tháng có 120 container rác nhựa được chở tới Philippines bằng tàu biển), chỉ có các hồ sơ nhập khẩu cho biết chúng được vận chuyển từ nhiều nơi như Los Angeles, Georgia và New York.

Các chuyên gia ước tính, từ 20 đến 70% chất thải nhựa được đưa vào các cơ sở tái chế trên toàn cầu sẽ bị loại bỏ bởi không thể tái chế được – vì vậy quá trình tái chế tại Sihanoukville rút cục cũng dẫn đến kết quả là đem lại nhiều thứ xà bần đồng nát ở đây hơn nữa.
*HỆ THỐNG PP THIẾT BỊ CN HÀNG ĐẦU TẠI VIỆT NAM:*

*1. CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN*

*Tại HCM: 93 Phạm Ngọc Thảo, P.Tây Thạnh,Q.Tân Phú, TPHCM*


*2. CTY TNHH ĐẦU TƯ THIẾT BỊ CÔNG NGHIỆP HÀ NỘI*

*Tại Hà Nội: Khu B tập thể bộ nông nghiệp, thôn Nhị Châu, xã Liên Minh , Thanh Trì, Hà Nội.*


*3. CN CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN*

*Tại Miền Tây: QL1A ấp Phú Thành, Tân Phú, Tam Bình, Vĩnh Long.*

*Hotline / Zalo: 0911.084.000 - Ms Ngọc*

*HÃY GỌI NGAY CHO PHƯƠNG ĐỂ ĐẶT HÀNG NHANH CHÓNG. GIAO HÀNG TẬN NƠI.*

*HÀNG LUÔN CÓ SẴN VỚI SỐ LƯỢNG LỚN. MUA SỐ LƯỢNG NHIỀU SẼ CÓ GIÁ SĨ.*



_


----------

